# Winter cycling...



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Can anyone recognize the music in this interesting video?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep, has certain similarities with this


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Tnx baba...Sounds like it...But not quite!:tiphat:


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I guess it might be finnish...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Names and number plate at 0:04 would suggest so, yes,
or less likely a Finn in Sweden.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Beethoven 7th symphony 3rd movement.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, you can't accuse the cyclist of being lazy. He surely has to check that cycling path on the way.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

joen_cph said:


> Names and number plate at 0:04 would suggest so, yes,
> or less likely a Finn in Sweden.


I thought it was maybe a Sib(elieus) or something...Finns often use their composers as background...But it doesnt sound like his style...As an avid cyclist myself I fully understand him...Non cyclists or car drivers think we are crazy when ae drive in all kinds of weather but I would not like it any other way!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It remains an open question though if he is reaching the final destination after that relatively short ride, or the commuting route is actually longer ... if it's that short, it's not a big deal after all. I typically commute 20-30 mins on bike to work, but due to certain circumstances, it's rarely under the bad weather conditions. And snow has become a rarity in Denmark now.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Tempted to say Winterreise—which is, after all, a cycle through winter!


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Flamme said:


> As an avid cyclist myself I fully understand him...Non cyclists or car drivers think we are crazy when ae drive in all kinds of weather but I would not like it any other way!


Well, I'm a cyclist, and I think that he's out of his mind.


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

Reminds me of cycling back to my digs from university on an icy road. Got half way down a steep hill and realised the bike was going to go from under me. I had to make the decision whether I fell off then or at the bottom of the hill. I decided to fall off then and thankfully no car was coming as I slid across the road!


----------

